
Azure now sends notifications, when external services you use slow down - lostmsu
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/application-insights/app-insights-proactive-performance-diagnostics
======
lostmsu
Seems like a cool feature. Just got an email for 2 yo small service I host
there. Never did any explicit telemetry in the code.

This is what I received:

What was detected: Degradation in Dependency duration for
"[http://hosthidden.com/Service.svc"](http://hosthidden.com/Service.svc") WCF
Service calls

When did this happen: November 4, 2018 0:00 UTC

What went wrong: 1.51 sec dependency duration, 89% slower than normal duration

Normal duration over 7 days: 0.8 sec

Things to note: 17% of all requests were affected.

